# Indy Media SW



## Lost Zoot (Feb 8, 2006)

Half in the right forum i guess..
So is seriously no one doing it??   There must be loads of stuff happening...everywhere. Someone should do it...



> For quite a while now West Country Indymedia has had no active collective taking care of its newswire or creating features. For quite a while it has seemed sensible at this stage to simply disable West Country IMC until a new collective comes forward willing to take responsibility for maintaining it.
> Contact imc-uk-network@lists.indymedia.org or perhaps imc-uk-process to express your interest or views on this issue.
> Westcountry IMC is effectively closed!



Hmm...does anyone want to make a small...and quite loose, collective on here and report on any events in there part of the westcountry?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 8, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Half in the right forum i guess..
> So is seriously no one doing it??   There must be loads of stuff happening...everywhere. Someone should do it...
> 
> 
> ...


Which part of the westcountry are you in Lost Zoot? How is the westcountry defined? As someone from Plymouth (and intending to move back there soon) it sometimes feels that the westcountry means Bristol and nearby to some people. Is something called the westcountry the best basis for something like this or is there some other way of doing it? I'm in two minds to be honest but when i am back in Plymouth i would be looking to help out any projects like this.
Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lost Zoot (Feb 8, 2006)

as far as indy media goes the south west is brizzle devon cornwall and somerset? Meh. 
i'm in north devon   and i get what you mean about bristle...but even where i am there stuff going on...windfarm wars etc...So thats why i thought if anyone else was intrested we could just make a colletive on here...loosly...


----------



## munkeeunit (Feb 8, 2006)

There was at some point a (South) West Country collective, if I remember right, a problem they faced is that the (South) West is a little bit strange as a region, as many of it's parts aren't all that geographically regional to each other.

How regional is Swindon to Penzance?

While a group doesn't have to meet up in the real world, it does make a big difference in the long run to any group trying to get off the ground, and I believe the sheer distance between people proved to be a barrier.

Personally I think a Cornwall and Devon (& maybe Dorset) Indymedia would make more sense in terms of building up those regional bonds in the real world, with BIM reaching out to fill the rest of the regional gap, as it's anyway trying to do.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> There was at some point a (South) West Country collective, if I remember right, a problem they faced is that the (South) West is a little bit strange as a region, as many of it's parts aren't all that geographically regional to each other.
> 
> How regional is Swindon to Penzance?
> 
> ...


I agree on the Cornwall and Devon approach although even that has its problems in the sense that i get the feelling that Exeter feels closer to Bristol then Plymouth. In a simple sense Devon and Cornwall has 1.5 million people living there and despite the smidgen of truth in the stereotype its not all retired people and such. Also worth bearing in mind that the Cornish don't always like being lumped in with 'Devonwall' but in the end in this part you can only reduce your 'operating' area down so far. I agree that BIM can take in other areas although that requires a certain sensibility.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 8, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> as far as indy media goes the south west is brizzle devon cornwall and somerset? Meh.
> i'm in north devon   and i get what you mean about bristle...but even where i am there stuff going on...windfarm wars etc...So thats why i thought if anyone else was intrested we could just make a colletive on here...loosly...


I think Pilgrim would be interested to some degree if he has recovered from the CND conference in Plymouth! I think the problem with the loose collective is that the amount of work needed to make an indymedia actually function is quite significant without even considering the technical side of things.
I'm personally intending to initiate a simpler media project when i get back to Plymouth (in the summer) which would fulfil at least some of the functions of a imc. Maybe if we just keep this thread open for people to register an interest for now until something more definite is proposed.
Cheers
Jeff


----------



## munkeeunit (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree that an overly loose collective doesn't really work, and without remembering the in and outs of it, I'm pretty sure I'm right in saying was broadly the reason why it didn't hold together, that and the related issue of distance.

If anyone is seriously interested in this, or along the lines of a Cornwall / Devon IMC in it's place, then those at the other end of the email in the opening piece should put you in touch with anyone else who's thinking about it.

And I could dig out some emails of those who've contacted BIM about it if you PM me, in case UKIM haven't got the ones I can dig out.


----------



## rowan (Feb 8, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Hmm...does anyone want to make a small...and quite loose, collective on here and report on any events in there part of the westcountry?



What exactly would it involve? 

I'd be interested once I've got a few health problems under control  

(I think a Cornwall/Devon thing would be better)


----------



## LX365 (Feb 12, 2006)

I've recently moved to Cornwall and would be happy to help out with this especially if it had more of the Devon/Cornwall slant that's been talked about.  I also think it could be really good to both show that there is stuff going on down here and also to promote and inspire stuff that's happening.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Feb 15, 2006)

I nominate Tobyjug.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 15, 2006)

SIck_on_deaded 

*wannadoo_wank_wank


----------

